# Помогите найти ноты Донской рапсодии №2 В. Семёнова



## Speedman321 (30 Дек 2011)

Пожалуста помогите найти ноты Донской рапсодии №2 В. Семёнова [email protected]


----------



## kolya ovchinnikov (31 Дек 2011)

Если повнимательней посмотреть, то 2 ч. на сайте есть http://files.goldaccordion.com/noti/S/Semenov_Vecheslav/Po_Donu_Guljaet.pdf Полностью где-то видел в интернете, попробую поискать


----------



## Speedman321 (31 Дек 2011)

мне она полностью нужна. Я уже весь интернет обыскал и ничего не нашёл. Если найдёте киньте пожалуста сюда [email protected]


----------



## Speedman321 (1 Янв 2012)

Я скачал 2-ю часть но она называется Сказ о тихом доне. Может быть вы имеете ввиду какую то другую рапсодию. Вот видео рапсодии http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BfJVydvNzMU


----------



## Speedman321 (6 Янв 2012)

помогите пожалуста


----------



## milongo (7 Янв 2012)

на видео Донская рапсодия 1977 г. Всего три сказа. Есть в антологии для баяна, часть7. То что вы скачали, есть финал, вам нужно ещё 2 части.


----------

